# 3ft aquarium - how best to divide.



## shiprat (Mar 16, 2009)

i have a 3ft x 15 x 15 tank. i want to divide into T enclosures.

I want the size of the divisions to provide me with flexibility of species etc.

would 3 1ft divisions be the way to go?

What dimension divisions would work best?

Could i temporary divide somehow?


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Im doing this at the minute actually, so you have asked at the right time lol

Im doing it for desert hairy scorps, as you know they burrow under the sand, so ive got glass cut to the depth of the glass tank and 4inch high, that will be siliconed in place, then im going to have runners up the side which more glass will slide in and out for breeding purposses. So it gona be 4 seperate tanks but the divides will be removable so that the male can make his way through to the female. But also they wont be able to get in each others tank by burrowing and it wont mess up their burrows when i slide the glass out, dont know if this makes sense has ive had a fair few vodka's! :blush:


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Personally i wouldn't recomend splitting tanks, alright most times it goes well, but there has been cases, one as recent as today/yesterday were they get into other thanks.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Don't split into smaller tanks, get a bigger tarantula. :lol2:


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

*tank dividing*

I strongly recommend not doing this as i lost a T today from dividing a tank it is now 1 tank. Im the person ALEX is on about. just stick to single tanks. Its not nice watching 1 tarantula eating another.


----------



## shiprat (Mar 16, 2009)

ah , what if i split it, and made individual lids?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

shiprat said:


> ah , what if i split it, and made individual lids?


Yeah, Id get some glass / perspex and separate into 3 x 1ft sections. Use aquarium sealant for the glass onto the tank to make a nice finish and secure and then 3 glass / acrylic lids each with acrylic hinges and locks


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

I suppose its ok to do just make sure there r no gaps init at all i have had this tank divided into 2 for about 6 months had a few Ts in it. have had 2 cobalts init for some time then sold 1 bought the white knee that was in there for about 3months then woke up this morning to find white knee on top of the cobalt with its fangs dug into its carapace.
Just make it impossible for them to get into each others tanks then u will be fine. :2thumb:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

i got this one i got made that u may have seen from other threads 
The lids slide on the top and there is like a 2mm gap between sections and lid
dunno if that helps, but there u go :lol2:


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

This is the tank i divided into 2 with perspex down the middle just about see it.


----------



## shiprat (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks pics really help



i shall get my thinking cap on.

I think i'm going to divide into 3, use two sections for adults and the third for putting my spiderling pots in. Run a heat mat along the back of it. I'll post pics when done.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd strongly recommend you make separate lids for each section and make sure there is NO gap between the partitions. My GBBs are in a split tank and it's a flippin pain to be honest, because there's only one lid. So if I need to get into one half, I've got to put a book over the other half so the spider doesn't do a runner.
I'm having them out of there very soon, and then I'll remove the partition and just have one big tank for something.


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

shortyshazz said:


> This is the tank i divided into 2 with perspex down the middle just about see it.


Is this the tank you had a H. lividum in? No where near enough sub if you ask me. I can see it slopes up at the back but still doesn't look deep enough for 6inch H. liv.


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

I made this recently

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/318210-triple-split-tank-build.html

The interiors are now ready and awaiting my Ts for next tank upgrade. Pics will be posted of finished interiors soon


----------



## shiprat (Mar 16, 2009)

amazing!!!!

this will definately help


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

No problem. Feel free to ask if you want any more info


----------



## Richard2510 (Sep 20, 2008)

Toeboe said:


> I made this recently
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/318210-triple-split-tank-build.html
> 
> The interiors are now ready and awaiting my Ts for next tank upgrade. Pics will be posted of finished interiors soon


Hey mate, looks superb. Nice one :2thumb:


----------



## shiprat (Mar 16, 2009)

where's the ventilation come in?


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Wouldnt temporary place dividers in as can be potential problems there. If you want to segregate it into 3 sections and 1ft x 15 wouild work for 3 species would be fine.

Best thing to do is get 3 sheets of glass cut to size that fit into the tank and secure them in with aquarium silcone.


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

shiprat said:


> where's the ventilation come in?


When the lid is sitting inside the 4 walls there is a approx 3mm gap all round. There is also a 25mm strip of mesh on the back edge to slide lid across to give more ventilation. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## beaned (Mar 4, 2007)

i have divided four tanks with no problems only difference between mine & toeboe's is that i have made sliding mesh lids for ventilation


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

possibly a daft question
But with our divided viv, should we place like paper on each divider that way they spiders cant see each other?
sorry if it sounds daft, but i do ask daft questions :blush:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

don't think their eyesight is that good


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

They can tell light and dark, and see movement, but really their eyesight is shockingly bad... As they 'see' the world through vibrations paper probably wont do any good


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

okay doke, was just a thought..see i told ya i ask daft questions lol :blush:


----------



## shiprat (Mar 16, 2009)

don't worry i had the thought myself!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Not daft, if you don't know, you don't know. Better to ask a question and look the fool than not to ask be become one.


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> Not daft, if you don't know, you don't know. Better to ask a question and look the fool than not to ask be become one.


true, suppose the only daft question is the one not asked


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Heres the link to my finished project if it helps

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/343860-trpile-tank-build-2-a.html#post4348540


----------

